# Datenträgerreihenfolge

## Rhax

Ich hab ein kleines Problem was die Reihenfolge der Datenträger angeht. Mir ist aufgefallen, das die Reihenfolge der Festplatten/Partitionen unter Linux sehr stark von der Distribution abhängt (oder möglicherweise auch vom verwendeten Kernel). Im Netz habe ich auch gelesen, das sich die Reihenfolge theoretisch bei jedem Start ändern kann. Jedenfalls sind die Bezeichnungen (sda1, sda2, ...) bei Ubuntu, Debian und Gentoo sehr unterschiedlich. Glücklicherweise kann man sie dennoch eindeutig via /dev/disk/by-id oder /dev/disk/by-uid ansprechen.

Mein eigentliches Problem ist jetzt aber der GRUB Bootloader. dort werden Bezeichnungen wie hd0, hd1, ... usw. verwendet. Ich weiß leider nicht, ob die Reihenfolge bei GRUB immer die selbe ist und bei 5 angeschlossenen Platten kann man schon mal durcheinander kommen.

Beim Versuch einer Gentoo installation endete es damit, das ich ein FILE NOT FOUND Fehler bekam und letzlich eigentlich gar nicht weiß, auf welcher Platte GRUB jetzt eigentlich den Kernel gesucht hat. Entspricht dort hd0 dem SATA Port 0, oder sda, oder doch wieder was ganz anderes?

----------

## schachti

 *Rhax wrote:*   

> Entspricht dort hd0 dem SATA Port 0, oder sda, oder doch wieder was ganz anderes?

 

Da scheint es keine feste Regel zu geben:

 *http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Filesystem.html#Filesystem wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Because of BIOS limitations, GRUB cannot distinguish between IDE, ESDI, SCSI, or others. You must know yourself which BIOS device is equivalent to which OS device.
> 
> 

 

----------

## Rhax

Ich habe es mittlerweile mittels stupiden ausprobieren hingekriegt... die Interpretation der Laufwerke durch meinem kompilierten Kernel unterschied sich sogar von dem Bootkernel der LiveDVD. Na ja... nun rödelt er an GNOME... dumdidum ^^

----------

## Christian99

hallo, aus meinen ubuntu-zeiten kann ich mich dran erinnern, dass grub die platten auch über die uuid ansprechen kann. dass sollte in jedem fall eindeutig sein. eventuell war das aber auch grub2 bei ubuntu, vielleicht kannst du mal in der Richtung suchen.

Schöne Grüße

Christian

----------

